# Hola from Iowa.



## SpitfireKing (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey guys/gals.

I am 15 and ,obviously live in Iowa, I am a fan of Spitfires (Hence the name) and the P-51D Mustang. My grandfathers lived through WW2, and one is now dead at the age of 91. The other is happily married still, and was a bomber pilot.
I do all the other basic teen things. But like history, singing, and biking out of all the others.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi there!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

All the other basic teen things? Wank, eat junkfood and get drunk?


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't drink. *Nudge* and do eat constantly. Tape worm maybe?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont know a teeneager who hasnt already named his individual tape worm... My sons' tapeworm is Timmay.....


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 3, 2006)

Ha. mines Jim. And seriously I don't drink or smoke.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I drink ( not a lot ), smoke and eat. Well I did not have any worms but my mom had me tested a lot when I was small. One thing I regret is starting to smoke and going to stop now because it is not needed or good for me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

I had been offered smokes at college, but, I always though what the hell is the point? They cost money and they kill you, so you're paying to kill yourself and others around you. Not only that, the money ends up in the pockets of some scum bag in suit. I'm not ever going to be the b!tch of some cigarette company.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree Tiger, except I know how it is if someone sit next to you and you do not like it so I stand well away from someone that does not smoke and do not want to harm them with my ****. That what you said is why I want to stop, not next month not over two days but today.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 3, 2006)

Well thats good to hear. All of it.
My mom smokes, step dad also. My dad stopped smoking for my two brothers and my sister and is happy without it.


----------

